# grass seed



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi,

We have put grass seed down today as our lawn has really suffered in this weather. Noodle keeps eating it, will it do her any harm?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

No as long as its not mixed with lawn feed/ weed killer!!!


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

I've done the same and Samson keeps coming back in the house covered in it! I'm hoping some will stay on the lawn in the patches or else i don't know how i'm going to save my poor lawn!!!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> No as long as its not mixed with lawn feed/ weed killer!!!


Thanks Karen, that's a relief.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

NikkiB said:


> I've done the same and Samson keeps coming back in the house covered in it! I'm hoping some will stay on the lawn in the patches or else i don't know how i'm going to save my poor lawn!!!


I know ours is bad we are thinking about options, fake grass, paving. See how we go with the seed first, but as you say if any actually gets to stay on the lawn!


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

My house has now got a layer of grass seed! I'm having to keep vacuuming!! 
I'm determined to try and keep my lawn though so will perservere! I have thought about getting rid of lawn and maybe having gravel instead but i'm gonna try as i love having lawn, but if it's gonna be a muddy patchy mess then that won't look nice anyhow!
Maybe once the grass actually starts growing once weather improves it may look better!
Also if Samson starts cocking his leg maybe my grass will be saved


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

I built noodle her own toilet over the weekend! It's a square metre planter. She now has a better lawn than us with her new turf! Just trying to train her to use it now and not go on the lawn, I am taking her out on the lead at the moment and straight to her loo, we have had 3 wees and a poo in her loo


----------

